# Do You Need Work? I need Help!



## Work4Me (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm Looking for a contractor to service a Bank of America location in 
Bangor, PA. If Interested contact me;

Ken Woodley
US Maintence
National Account Manager
800-355-4000 x818

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

read this first http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=11626&highlight=maint

Then come here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=19997 for some discussion. just thought you might like to know what your getting into.


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

they sent my check for doing a fall clean-up, shorted me $75.
then they said they got someone to do snow removal this year.
good freakn' riddens.I was not going to do them anyway.
to anyone that is considering them, STAY AWAY!! 
you have nothing but paperwork,you have to get mgr. sigs on eveything
& now they want you to call in before doing any snow removal.
you better have all insurance,work comp. etc. they wanted to see my payroll & tax info on my co! I only show that to accountant & IRS.
lets sink these cut-throat som-biatches.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Work4Me said:


> I'm Looking for a contractor to service a Bank of America location in
> Bangor, PA. If Interested contact me;
> 
> Ken Woodley
> ...


 Welcome to our site. Your reputation preceeds you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mickman said:


> they sent my check for doing a fall clean-up, shorted me $75.
> then they said they got someone to do snow removal this year.
> good freakn' riddens.I was not going to do them anyway.
> to anyone that is considering them, STAY AWAY!!
> ...


0

So how do you really feel? lol


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I would consider working for them, but on MY terms. How about lets try a prepay system. How about prepaying me for lets say 5 events if I dont get paid then i dont work!!!!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll help ya.. Plow, salt, and 2 laborers included for $575 an hour..


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*work4me...NOT*

Dear Ken,
Thank you for giving me the honor and privledge to review your willing to pay proposal. Unfortunately for you, i stopped working for minimum wage in 1977. When you wake up one morning and realize I have nobody to service the 2 stores in SINY and there is 6" of snow on the ground what am i gonna do?? Call Jack ..NOT . I suggest you drive up here from Philly..and YOU plow both locations. After your done, I'll meet you for a couple of beers (on your expense account) and we can discuss how your first snowplowing experience was. Then we can negotiate a new deal on much better terms. Good luck..(you going to need it) 
Regards, 
Jack


----------



## Work4Me (Nov 30, 2004)

*I Got My Contractor!*

Thank you to all you contractors who *DID NOT * call. Since I had such a hard time Placing this Location I gave the first contractor *EXACTLY* what they asked for.

Say what you want about my company and say what you want about me. I really dont care. Because when need be, we pay whatever it takes to get the job done. And if it means taking food off the tables of the people that sit back, wine and complain....

....*SO BE IT I* Could CARE LESS!!!


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

great way of geting other contractors on this site incase of an emergency. All they want is there questions awnsered about you net pay.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Work4Me said:


> And if it means taking food off the tables of the people that sit back, wine and complain....
> 
> ....*SO BE IT I* Could CARE LESS!!!


Not to nitpick, but this should be whine, not wine.

And yeah, great attitude to line up more contractors. If you actually read all the posts, there were several contractors that were 'guaranteed' their pricing. Right up until payday, then that guarantee vanished.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey I enjoy sitting back , sipping some wine and complaining about people like you. But i guarente youll never take food off my table................ Ill still be around in twenty years , taking care of my customers personaly....


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

[/QUOTE]Say what you want about my company and say what you want about me. I really dont care. Because when need be, we pay whatever it takes to get the job done. And if it means taking food off the tables of the people that sit back, wine and complain....

....*SO BE IT I* Could CARE LESS!!![/QUOTE]

Great attitude. With all the lack of caring, sounds like it leads to a lack of caring to pay the people too.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Work4Me said:


> Thank you to all you contractors who *DID NOT * call. Since I had such a hard time Placing this Location I gave the first contractor *EXACTLY* what they asked for.
> 
> Say what you want about my company and say what you want about me. I really dont care. Because when need be, we pay whatever it takes to get the job done. And if it means taking food off the tables of the people that sit back, wine and complain....
> 
> ....*SO BE IT I* Could CARE LESS!!!


This sounds to me like a very unprofessional post. Do you run your business that way too???...Rob


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Almost sounds familiar, don't you think, John?


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*US Maintainjunk*

I wonder if his boss would appreciate this posting ????????????????????

If it was one of my employees i would

Fire there ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

everybody in the snow removal and landscaping,powersweeping industries must stick together and not fall for companies like us maintenace ,dentco,or any other industry destroyers notice how this clown spoke about the contractors he was trying to recruit ,there out to make a buck and to screw the small business man and paint themselves a pretty picture.

it`s funny that they called us 25 times this year to do work and bid work we already do for property owners, ok clowns let think about this 

we come work for you ,someone falls we get sued and we addtionally insure not only you but also the property owner so we loose !

get bent looser lets all stick together


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

ALL For One, One For ALL !!  

We Shall Never Parish, We Will Never Surrender!!  

******** WE MUST UNITE AGAINST THIS COMMON ENEMY !! ********


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Curiousity is what brought me here. But the warm, fuzzy reception you get time and again keeps me coming back for more.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Lets kill  them with love


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Someone needs some anger managment classes or a good ole but whoppin!!!!!!!!


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

You've got that right Mark. That's why I'm only getting paid 75% of what was owed and my last check won't be till NEXT JUNE! Uggghhhhhh.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Reputation confirmed. You sir, are one of the most unprofessional ******** I have ever seen. Your post proves beyond any reasonable doubt that you don't conduct business properly. I would NEVER work for your company, and until this post, I had never heard of you. I hope you get off this site.


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

Yep, that guy that got exactly what he wanted is going to be real happy when he finds out that you were just kidding.

You see, I too got exactly what I wanted (needed) in my contracts with your firm back before the Presidents Day storm of 2003 in New Jersey. Sent in my contracts with my prices, even agreed to a couple changes required by your attorneys over minor details.

Did a hell of a job for your clients too. In fact, in spite of your piss poor management, that started with calling me two hours before the storm saying dont plow, then calling back an hour later and saying go ahead a plow, your clients were extrememly pleased. In fact when I met with the District Manager, to have your silly paperwork filled out, he said it was the first storm he didnt have complaints from any of his sites.

Yea, it seemed a perfect fit, but suddenly theres a problem with the contract/paperwork/billing/insurance forms etc. Delay delay delay, now its JUNE and we get a check saying, OOPs sorry this is all were paying. That contract, we'll just kidding.

Basically, you corporate philosphy is to go eat a steak dinner thats on the menu for $ 35.00 and deciding after eating that well "I'm only going to pay $ 20.00." Thats theft of services and be assured we still intend to collect on our debt.

Do your research on the Summerwood KFC/Taco Bell accounts in Central NJ. Yea your company still owes me $1,000 for those properties. Yet, and this is the funny part, you JACKASSES, keep calling me and asking for snow bids. The funniest part of that was last year when 4 hours before the snow storm, you called me to ask if we could plow several SUN banks for you. HMMM, four hours before a storm and you dont have contractors in line to do the work???? ARE YOU FOR REALLLLLL????????

Trust me when I tell you this, I warn everyone. I pulled into those SUN banks last year, and told the contractor to not hold his breath on getting paid. Every conference, meeting and trade show I go too, this story gets told to any and all interested. Your limited number of contractors will continue to dwindle, and become more and more difficult to find those not educated about US Maintenance. Your business model is destined for failure so I suggest you start getting your paycheck in certified funds, because its only a matter of time before US Maintenance collapeses under its own pile of fraud.

Good Luck

C Merrick Landscapes
Hamilton, NJ


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*Class Action lawsuit*

Has any one thought about a class action lawsuit. might be a good idea? 

You all should take some action to get what you deserve. You did the work, now get the money.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I would keep it small claims courts while you can since no lawyers are needed.
I think this is a better way to keep all your money when you win  

Plus a class action would time a lot of time to build up to trial would take some time and how they seem they would file for bankruptcy.

Dan


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I stand corrected :salute: 

But with all honesty, Do something!


----------

